# Stretch marks on seats



## Samy (Oct 26, 2006)

I have seen other cars with this 'problem' but some don't seem to have it like the one I test drove. This is after about 10 days light usage...


----------



## ravihira (Oct 14, 2006)

This was one of the reasons I was hesitant about speccing leather on my order. I don't think this issue occurs on fabric seats as quickly as it does on leather seats.

Seeing the seats like that after 10 days is not good....I hope this is not a sign of what to expect.

If anyone knows how to stop this happening or how to prolong the life of leather seats please let us know !.....I've taken the plunge and have decided to spec leather on me order now, after reading all the advice on the other posts.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No problems, whatso-ever. Will take some pictures this weekend from my seat's.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

same 'problem' but I think this makes sense....it is my passenger seat that I am more worried about. It has had very little use - lets say 200-300 of the 1200 on the clock and it is showing more of a cracked look in the same place your photo shows the strech marks. I have only had the heated seat on while anybody has been in that seat too.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe you are too heavy for a MK2 ?

:lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mines ok too (after 3 months and 1000 miles).


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

To be honest... stopped looking at it... Have got some creasing but doesn't stick out too much on the lighter colour.

You can't get fabric seats as far as i'm aware in the uk... and even the alcantra seats come with leather bolsters so you will still have same issues..


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Is this something that first of all happens to the light colours?
It could seem that way by the feedbacks here....


----------



## ravihira (Oct 14, 2006)

Went to see my dealer today to change and finalise my TT order. Noticed that they had a 2.0 demo car with Nappa leather in magma red.

I had a look at the drivers seat and it also had the problems that are shown in the pics in this thread...and that's with the demo car !. It looks like the leather stretches but then can't go back into it's original shape :?

On the leather/alcantra option (ie standard seats) you're right to say the leather is on the bolsters of the seats, but most of the time you'll be applying the most pressure to the middle bit which is the cloth/fabric bit (unless your're pretty big :wink: ), in which case, this should be less of an issue...other than the "bobble" affect.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I have red magma seats and stretch marks are starting to appear in the base. With leather and heat, its natural to expect it to stretch and contract.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Dunno if it's a VAG thing, but the quality of leather in new-ish cars is crap these days - I've looked at a few A3's and Golf's over the past few days (all <10k miles) and all of them seemed to show what I would call excessive wear for a car of that age. The Audi's weren't as bad, but some of the Golf's were very saggy, to the extent that they must just look dreadful once they get to 30/40/50k miles. And it's not a cheap option on some of the cars we looked at either :?

Compare that to my car (2002, 43k miles), and mine looks better than a lot of the new-ish cars we looked at. Don't make 'em like they used to


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Leather will always stretch especially fine supple leathers. I have leather in my A4 Cab and after about a month it was stretching etc. However, 2 years later it is no worse than what it was after the first month or so.

If it stretches it stretches it wont put me off my car.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

MINI Cooper Park Lane, full leather - no problems...

but I would still prefer a TT!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i'm getting bored off al the complains abouth the leather
if you got a problem visit the dealer

don't like this rumour-talk, it's creating a name for the MK2.
those seat's will do fine the next ten year's and by that time, the car is already gone.

if you want them to stay new, put the car in the garage, close the door, and throw the key away.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The leather 'problem' is bollox, go look at much more expensive cars like 911s, caymans etc etc they all get the same marks in similar ares. its a feature of the material.

it like saying Audi has a paint problem because you are getting stone chips.

Leather used in the MKII is the same leather as used in the MKI - its the shape of the seats and how where they move.

Or maybe the cows these days arent made like they used to be :roll:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Well said Rebel and Tosh

Totally agree. Leather is a natural product and the finer the leather the more supple it is and the more supple it is the more it will stretch.

Next thing we'll all be moaning about is about how the tyres keep getting dirty when you drive it.

FFS its a car and a great car at that and from what I understand this "Leather Problem" is not as common as some on here make out plus who gives a sh*t anyway.

GET OVER IT !


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL @ Tosh and Mike

The next one who start another leather-problem thread will be banned :lol:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> Well said Rebel and Tosh
> 
> Totally agree. Leather is a natural product and the finer the leather the more supple it is and the more supple it is the more it will stretch.
> 
> ...


 :roll: I give a $hit, If I am handing over 33k of MY hard earned I want MY car to be of a decent quality 

You guys are missing the point. Some of the wear that is being displayed is seriously premature. Almost every MK2 that I have looked at / sat in has displayed the same "issue" witht the side bolster.

My Mk1 bolsters were perfect in my 2.5 years and 44k of ownership, therefore I do not think it is unreasonable to expect the same from the seats in my Mk2 

I changed my order from Magma Red to black after seeing a brand Mk2 in my dealers showroom. The bolster was shagged  Again the other 2 Mk2s I have driven / sat in had Ice Blue leather which made it look even worse. As far as I am concerned there is a design fault / specification issue with the seats / material used.

Admittedly Audi are not alone, have a look at any Mk4 R32 with leather or a Mk5 GTI or R32 they are a lot worse, cars that have covered maybe 5-10k look like they have been used for about 90k.

Fair wear and tear is acceptable and I wont be stressing about it personally until if and when it manifests itself on my MK2 but there does seem to be some kind of issue. Take a look back on the mK1 forum, there used to be plenty of cars built after 2003 that displayed similar issues and people got their seat covers / bolsters replaced.

Hopefully its just a teething problem with the first cars that were delivered Oct / Nov / Dec


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Jam stop making rumour's please, don't like this negative comment's all the time abouth the MK2...

The MK2 seat's are ten times better than the MK1 seat's. I don't hear you talking abouth how thet sit? Only how they look.

There is no problem with the seat's. And if you think the seat's are not good enough for you *hard earned* money, than tell it the dealer or Audi.UK .

Let us now what they told you...


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Jam

If you are really really worried about your seats that you dont even have yet then I think it is you that is missing the point.

The point is that by all accounts very few have had this "problem" and the point I am making is that at the end of the day you dont buy a car for the seats do you.

Oh, and 30 - 35 K is NOT a lot for a car and wont provide you with a rolls royce/aston martin finish. Its a mass production car.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jam225 said:


> have a look at any Mk4 R32 with leather or a *Mk5 GTI *or R32 they are a lot worse, cars that have covered maybe 5-10k look like they have been used for about 90k.


sh1t, are the GTi's really as bad as the mk4 R32??? We're on the verge of ordering a GTi, and are currently undecided on the leather route, were they really that bad on yours? (sorry, off-topic, PM me if you like, cheers).


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Jam stop making rumour's please, don't like this negative comment's all the time abouth the MK2...


Its FACT 

Why would I make up rumours about a car I've been waiting for since April :?

There's plenty of people on here who have experience of this "issue". and there's plenty of hi-res photos on the Audi UK used car website showing exactly the "issue" that is being discussed.

Mike. Rebel et al, I appreciate that YOUR seats are not displaying these signs of premature wear but there a re a lot of people out there who have


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> jam225 said:
> 
> 
> > have a look at any Mk4 R32 with leather or a *Mk5 GTI *or R32 they are a lot worse, cars that have covered maybe 5-10k look like they have been used for about 90k.
> ...


Neil theyre probably worse, I went for cloth 8) after seeing a few with the leather


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> Oh, and 30 - 35 K is NOT a lot for a car and wont provide you with a rolls royce/aston martin finish. Its a mass production car.


I never said it was :wink:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jam225 said:



> Neil theyre probably worse


  

Thanks jam - leather is Â£1645, so a lot of dosh to pay if it's gonna look crap after a few miles :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

jam225 said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Jam stop making rumour's please, don't like this negative comment's all the time abouth the MK2...
> ...


Where are they? Where are the "lot off people" ?
Or do you mean the one or two or maybe three poster's in this thread that have it? Where are they?
Do you now how many MK'2 ar build till now? How many there are sold in the UK?

Why don't you visit your dealer, and ask him for this "major" problem abouth the seat's? 
Or....
Why didn't the people that you are talking about visit the dealer and asked him for advice?
Or why didn't they wrote to Audi.AG.....they have there a customer-service, who alway's react with a answere ( i also asked them something abouth another thing and dit get a proper answere)

So jam and the rest of "all" the people with major seat problems, write a email to : [email protected]

If you write youre problem down, and put some pictures also in that email, i asure you that you will get a proper answere.

Till than, stop with starting a rumour, because the seat's are fine.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> jam225 said:
> 
> 
> > Neil theyre probably worse
> ...


Neil, its not even full leather on the Golf, only the faces of the seats are real leather, the rest is VWs finest "leatherette" :lol:


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

My car hasnt arrived yet so I wont make any comments regarding the leather creasing. I have seen 911's in pretty bad shape and those people paid a lot more. The mk2 is not a supercar.

Anyway, I have a question for you guys what type of leader do you have? It seems like in the UK you only have nappa leather while here we have nappa and valetta. Am I wrong?

What type of leader is your rebel?
I went for Valetta as I believe it does look more natural.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Rebel said:


> jam225 said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


I'm not starting a rumour, I'm merely adding to the debate which is what a FORUM is all about  FFS

Not too long ago I seem to recall that Audi couldn't even mange to get someones spec on their car right :wink: Take your head out of the sand, people and companies get things wrong from time to time Rebel  Forums like this help people share information on their OWN personal experience and give more power to the owner if they are unlucky enough to have a problem with their car.

My Mk1 had faulty coil packs, faulty dashpod, bubbling roof rails, faulty DV, all of which were COMMON faultys that I had already read / learnt about on this forum. With this information I wasa therefore able to go into my local dealer with some knowledge of how other TT owners had been treated / dealt with when their cars went wrong instead of potentially being rippes off (or perhaps all Audi dealerships in NL are honest, fair and reasonable and not run as money making organisations :wink: ). Look at the dashpod issue as an example. There were lots of punters who paid in excess of Â£700 to get this fixed before they found this forum.

What about the spoiler issue on the Mk2 ? I suppose you'r car doesn't have this problem either ? Plenty people on the forum have had it, a simple DIY fix has been posted long before Audi came up with a technical bulletin and revised mechanism. As Mike has already said it is a mass produced car and things have / will go wrong with them as its so early in the cars life cycle. Forums like these can only be a positive part of the TT ownership experience [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Indeed Valetta Miquel,

Jam, you are completly right abouth that, but i don't think that complaining over here with two or three people will help a lott, just write to that email what i gave you. That would i also advice the rest with the problem's.

Please let us now what AUDI.AG answered.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Some people have a short memory :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=70318&highlight=seat

Your comments on the above thread would be greatly appreciated Rebel


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice research inspector Jam, but.......

that was a showroommodel, and i thought a that time the same, because everybody was shouting abouth it. but now when i got my own car, i know that it isn't thrue.

There are also 3.2 engines whit some problems at there engine i've heard.
Does this mean that the 3.2 engines are bad?

Why didn't anybody from all the people who has the problems with there seat's write or call to there dealer, audi.UK, or audi.AG ?
Explain?

why do they wait, till there are more people with this problem?

strange people over there on that island :?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Jam stop making rumour's please,There is no problem with the seat's.


Thankyou for your compliment Rebel 8)

However you are now completely contradicting yourself about the seats and are really confusing me :? Are you saying that the photos that you posted are not from a production car ?

Surely you must have been concerned enough about the seats to take all the time and trouble to take the pics and share them with us in the first place ? 

There's no smoke without fire :wink:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Nice research inspector Jam, but.......


 :lol: :lol:

I don't have mine yet, but am also finding Leathergate a wee bit tedious. 

If there is a quality issue, then I'm sure that any complaints will be remedied under the 3 year guarantee. :?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

vagman said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Nice research inspector Jam, but.......
> ...


Vagman, AFAIK the timescale that you can claim on the seats is far shorter :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Jam that was a showroomcar, where all kind off people did there thing...
But now when i see my own seat's after 2800KM in 6 weeks, they look fine to me. No problem at all. 
And there are several other people like Tony, Toshiba, Chin, Donald, Karcsi etc etc et who also don't complain abouth there seat's.
But also on german forum's there are no complain's like that.

I think it all depends how you get in your car, and how heavy you are maybe? Is that you major concern maybe?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Aye for sure I'm a big lad or so my wife tells me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm getting bored of this now [smiley=sleeping.gif] I'm off to race F1 cars with my 5 year on his Scalextirc that he got from Santa 8)

Wishing you all the best for 2007 Rebel 8) May your TT motoring be trouble free


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My seats are showing signs of wear :?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jam225 said:


> Neil, its not even full leather on the Golf, only the faces of the seats are real leather, the rest is VWs finest "leatherette" :lol:


    (again....)

We've now decided on Interlagos, Â£1645 saved, and I parked next to a silver GTi earlier with Interlagos interior and thought it looked really good. Order will go in sometime next week I think 8)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Samy said:


> Stretch marks on seats












HTH :wink:

(joke, please don't take everything so seriously... :roll: )


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> My seats are showing signs of wear :?


that's because you have eat to much this chrismas ...... :lol:

@Jam, thanks and the same to you and your family


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

jam225 said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Jam stop making rumour's please, don't like this negative comment's all the time abouth the MK2...
> ...


Thats right my seats are not showing wear as I still dont have my car yet. I am expecting my seats to wear because thats what leather does. Has done in ALL of my cars to some degree.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The seats in mine look far worse than my 2 1/2 year old MkI did :?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> The seats in mine look far worse than my 2 1/2 year old MkI did :?


never mind - life's too short


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

vagman said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Nice research inspector Jam, but.......
> ...


The leather on my 330Ci suffered from the same problem, as well as minor cracking along the bolsters. The BMW warranty replaced both front seats twice due to this, so I'd hope Audi would do the same.

If this really is a widespread problem, we should all be covered accordingly, as long as Audi CS and the dealers are made aware.

I'll worry about it if and when it happens.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I find myself coming back to my earlier point - Cars costing twice what mine did (35k) have the same type of marks (go and look at 911s on the website). Its the shape of the seats, hence the marks - the leather is the same as the MKI, no better no worse. Nappa leather.

Leather marks/creases if you don't want marks/creases get cloth.

Genuine question - has anyone asked for comments from a dealer around the alleged issue.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I think this thread must be moved over here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewforum.php?f=11

Maybe they can make it sticky over there


----------



## PaulManning (Nov 6, 2006)

It may not be a fair comparison, but I have owned three Aston MArtin V8's in my time. All were well over 10 years old, and had covered at least 60k miles. The seats showed little or no wear after all this time other than a little creasing which I put down to the usual creasing that is an inherent factor of the material. So, I wonder if the problem that some TT owners are eluding to is one, or a combination of the following:-

1. The quality of the leather used in Astons
2. The fact that the Nappa leather which seems to be causing the problem in the TT is goat skin and inherently softer than cow hide - therefore more likely to show wear at an early stage.
3. Some of those compaining are being too critical - leather will always wear compared to good quality leatherette/fabric.

The extra for the leather is not a small sum and I for one would expect good wear. If necessary, maybe Audi should consider using a tougher cow hide leather.

Comments?


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if the valetta leader is also goat skin or something else? wish it was crocodile, bet that wouldnt crease


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I find myself coming back to my earlier point - Cars costing twice what mine did (35k) have the same type of marks (go and look at 911s on the website). Its the shape of the seats, hence the marks - the leather is the same as the MKI, no better no worse. Nappa leather.
> 
> Leather marks/creases if you don't want marks/creases get cloth.
> 
> Genuine question - has anyone asked for comments from a dealer around the alleged issue.


Yes ,I have. They registered the condition and passed it on to Audi.


----------



## jasper69 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nappa Leather is produced from Sheep and is a much softer leather than from cattle. The grain is totally different - it is much finer and closely packed in Nappa Leather than leather from Cattle - this is due to the animal having many, many more folicles in the skin.

If you look at a Leather Jacket made from Nappa, you will see how soft it is. You will also see how stretchy it is. It may just be an inherent problem with Nappa Leather.

I know that the new M5 has an option for full Nappa Leather. Does anyone know if the M5 has also had the same problem with the seats? At Â£5K, maybe not many people specced it.

I too will still spec leather and take it up with audi if there is a problem.

Cheers


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Nappa Leather:- "A soft, full grain leather made from an unsplit sheepskin, lambskin, or kidskin, usually tanned with alum and chromium salts and dyed throughout."


----------



## jasper69 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thats right - the key word here is "soft" - I am sure that this is the problem (if there is one). Nappa is much thinner and finer than leather made from cattle hides.

How many leather suites in DFS etc, do you see made from Nappa? Not many, in fact, I donâ€™t think I have ever seen one. The simple reason is that it is no where near as hard wearing as leather made from cattle hides - which are usually "grain enhanced" which means the grain pattern is artificially stamped onto the leather. Its not as soft on your bum but it is much more hard wearing.

Cheers


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok this is just so boring now.

If you have a problem with your leather seats and want something done about it for gods sake and all of ours visit your dealership and see if they can do something for you.

What is the point of posting it on here ? Nothing will get done by anyone on here.

You know that you are not on your own as by now as many as half a dozen of you say that you have a problem whereas about 50 or so dont have a problem.

Now is there anything else you want to moan about ? Dont tell me underside of car keeps getting dirty ?


----------



## jasper69 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thats exactly what my post at 12:01 says:

"I too will still spec leather and take it up with audi if there is a problem."


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

But this is a forum and a place for people to freely express their opinions (as well as moan about nappa leather seats)!

If you are bored with the content don't read the thread! :wink:

p.s. Nappa is used for handbags in the leather industry. That may explain a thing or two!


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

bw64402 said:


> But this is a forum and a place for people to freely express their opinions (as well as moan about nappa leather seats)!
> 
> If you are bored with the content don't read the thread! :wink:


Totally agree with the fact that this is a forum but this subject has been done to death now.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I bought a very nice Nappa leather jacket before Christmas - must watch it for creases ! :lol:

Seriously, checked out 2 TTs this morning with leather - no creasing evident after 500 miles


----------

